
Meet the 22-year-olds solving the plastic waste problem - endswapper
https://www.greenbiz.com/article/meet-20-year-olds-solving-plastic-waste-problem
======
DisposableMike
This write-up is missing a critical detail - the article states "Wang and Yao
have bioengineered a bacteria to break down plastic faster than the
500-to-1,000-years it takes for plastic to breakdown in a typical landfill."

But - how much faster? 1% faster? 10% faster? 90% faster? Even @ 90%, if the
"major" breakthrough is that it now only takes 100 years to break it down,
instead of 1,000, that's really good progress, but hardly solves the immediate
problems that we face.

Why would you leave that detail out?

~~~
avmich
Judging by the only number stated - 500-to-1000-years - and considering the
lifetime of 22-olds is about 22... about 20-40 times? Of course assuming the
same degree of breakdown...

